
Ask HN: Is PoW FDA? - enterx
Read the title.
======
gus_massa
Can you expand the title?

PoW: Proof of Work or Prisoner of War?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POW_(disambiguation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POW_\(disambiguation\))

FDA: Food and Drug Administration?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_and_Drug_Administration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_and_Drug_Administration)

